# Envoyer un message depuis un mac à un pc sur un réseau local



## la_miss_caro (6 Août 2007)

Bonjour !

J'ai réussi à configurer mon réseau et à récupérer les données du mac depuis le pc et l'inverse. 
Ma question c'est de savoir s'il existe une manip pour envoyer un message sur le pc depuis mon mac comme on peut le faire entre deux pc en passant par la console?
Ca fait quelques années que je le fesais entre deux pc et je ne me souviens plus de la manip.

Ce n'est pas vital mais juste pour savoir!  Merci


----------



## vleroy (6 Août 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai réussi à configurer mon réseau et à récupérer les données du mac depuis le pc et l'inverse.
> Ma question c'est de savoir s'il existe une manip pour envoyer un message sur le pc depuis mon mac comme on peut le faire entre deux pc en passant par la console?
> ...



ARD ou PCanywhere (v7) mais rien n'est gratuit tel que


----------



## hemelune (6 Août 2007)

La commande est net send,

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/13684/macxpop


----------



## Senly (12 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir, je ne voudrais pas déterrer un vieux message mais y'a t-il un moyen de faire la même chose de mac à mac sur le mêm reseau local ? (envoyer un message en popup)

Merci

Senly


----------



## sebas_ (2 Avril 2010)

UP!
Je recherche aussi (pour 2 mac)
Merci


----------

